# Looking for very cheap things to do in Ireland



## Jimmy (10 Aug 2011)

Hi,
I have 3 weeks off work coming up at the start of September. I want to (need to) chill out and do stuff without spending much, so no hotels, no spa resorts. I'll be on my own and I'm looking for ideas. Am willing to camping if the weather is nice, I like cycling and any outdoor activities, a bit of exercise would be good. 

What would you do if you had 3 weeks off and not much money and wanted to avoid cities? Where would you recommend going? What would you do? 

Would love to hear your ideas.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## millieforbes (10 Aug 2011)

Are you expecting to return home at some points during the three weeks?

Fionn davenport on newstalk in the mornings does some reviews of different locations on Ireland, there may be details on the website - could be a useful source of suggestions


----------



## fraggle (10 Aug 2011)

Hi,

The OPW manage alot of interesting sites/houses around Ireland. I have started doing alot of them. You can see them on www.opw.ie or www.heritageireland.ie 

I find entry is very good value and family entry to them is usually free or < €12.

I recently went to Castletown House and Marino Casino. The Casino was AWESOME! In Castletown House, bring a picnic, go for a walk, they are doing free music sessions on Sundays, and then get a tour of the house.


----------



## Jimmy (10 Aug 2011)

2 excellent posts already. Wow! That heritage website is full of places to visit, loads to see, and Fionn Davenport's website (newstalk archives) is packed full of ideas and activities (e.g. http://newsweaver.ie/newstalk/e_article001132105.cfm).

To answer your question millieforbes, I will be coming and going, few days here, few days there. I'll put the bike on the back of the car, camping and hiking gear in the boot and head off to visit places and do things, maybe calling into a few friends around the country on the way and dragging them on a few excursions.

Thanks to both posters so far.
Larry


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2011)

An other thing to look up is the Living Social type deals - so you can do stuff a lot cheaper than the full price admission fee - If you like the outdoor stuff - theres a  type course advertised today - I did one last Saturday via the pigsback deals. it costs €20 as opposed to €40 for a morning or afternoons activities - so varying this with your free day outs - you could have an adventurous three weeks with a minimal cost.


----------



## Scotsgirl (10 Aug 2011)

Hi Larry,

I've been to a couple of the Aran Islands and they are nice to cycle around.  I think there is camping on them as well, but if not a B&B isn't expensive.  Perhaps a couple of days over there would be something to think about.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandals (10 Aug 2011)

check out this link, I know for kids but .... [broken link removed]

also do check out livingsocial as we booked St Brigits Garden in Roscahill for only €10 for a family.  Them gardens also used to do a volunteer morning on a tuesday/thursday morning to help with the gardens if u fancy a bit of work....

plus free entry on first Wednesday to heritage sites...


----------



## john martin (10 Aug 2011)

A new 42 km cycle route has just opened from Mayo to Achill and it looks good. You can also hike it.


----------



## NorfBank (10 Aug 2011)

[broken link removed]

Fishing and shooting nearby if that's your thing.


----------



## Jim2007 (10 Aug 2011)

Well back in the day, we used to use the An Oige when we went a way for weekends at college.  That was 20 years ago, so no idea what it is like now.

Jim.


----------



## Guest105 (10 Aug 2011)

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Ann1 (10 Aug 2011)

Doolin is a lovely place to chill out for a few days.....O'Connor's pub in the evening for some food...music and craic....
http://www.hostelworld.com/search?city=Doolin&country=Ireland


----------



## Thirsty (12 Aug 2011)

Don't leave out Northern Ireland on your travels, excellent camp sites, national parks, forests, Antrim Forest, Giants Causeway, Carrick-a-Rede Rope Bridge.

If you are entitled to any concessions (disability/pension/unemployed) bring your proof/card along with you, lots of places have a reduced/free cost.

Not sure how big/long your car is, but consider putting down the back seats and using it to sleep in if you get a very rainy/wet night.

here's another idea - An Oige are looking for volunteer wardens for Glenmalure for a week at a time - might be a fun way to spend a week of your holiday. 
http://www.anoige.ie/news/352


----------



## Sandals (13 Aug 2011)

Thirsty said:


> Not sure how big/long your car is, but consider putting down the back seats and using it to sleep in if you get a very rainy/wet night.
> 
> http://www.anoige.ie/news/352



seen Dragons Den uk the other eve where chap had a self blow up mattress/bed designed to fit into the car....


----------



## Thirsty (13 Aug 2011)

most single sized airbeds will do the trick.


----------



## Jimmy (13 Aug 2011)

Great tips, thanks so much. I will definitely fit in the cycle in Mayo, and I am long over-due a visit up North again, and one to Clare. Also like the Glenmalure idea. So much cheap things to do and so little time.

I just bought the book '30 Irish Adventures' by Padraic Woods for new on Amazon for 0.01 euro, just had to pay for delivery
4.75 euro

http://www.amazon.co.uk/30-Irish-Adventures-Padraic-Woods/dp/185635587X

I'm sure that will provide some food for thought.

Thanks again,
Larry


----------

